# If it's not gout, then what?



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello, helpful healers!
A friend of ours is set to move in with us in a few weeks. He has swelling and LOTS of pain in his left thumb and left ankle. However, the doc thought it was not gout, and sent him for a second opinion. Since docs are expensive and he's moving to a new state soon, he did not have the second opinion. He is just under 30, and his older brother has gout which he treats with cherry juice.
Any suggestions on what could cause this joint pain and swelling but not be gout? We are going to try some of these helpful remedies (like cherry juice, Baking soda, etc.) i saw y'all talking about on here, just to see if they help. But any other ideas would be welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Hmm..thought gout affected the big toes on your foot..too much uric acid..I would some how get that second opinion. Wish him the best...


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

You are right,, gout does at first affect your big toe, then your joints up and onward.
Its no fun at all, I have it.
I prefer apple cider vinegar tho. It has way to many other benefits to boot. I would say, as he doesn't want to go to a doctor, you have to do a process of elimination, regardless of what a dr said previously.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Gluten can act like Gout. Check out gluten symptoms.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Arthritis?
Whatever it is, steroids and anti inflammatories would help. Aloe vera juice, cherry juice, no beef, but other meats are good, less carbs more veggies and protein, etc.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

libby said:


> Hello, helpful healers!
> A friend of ours is set to move in with us in a few weeks. He has swelling and LOTS of pain in his left thumb and left ankle. However, the doc thought it was not gout, and sent him for a second opinion. Since docs are expensive and he's moving to a new state soon, he did not have the second opinion. He is just under 30, and his older brother has gout which he treats with cherry juice.
> Any suggestions on what could cause this joint pain and swelling but not be gout? We are going to try some of these helpful remedies (like cherry juice, Baking soda, etc.) i saw y'all talking about on here, just to see if they help. But any other ideas would be welcome!
> Thanks!


Especially with a family history of gout did the doctor check a blood level of Uric Acid? Did he do any blood tests or X-rays? There are hundreds of possibilities some of which are life threatening and some few are even communicable. He should get the second opinion and if the first doctor didn't do anything, don't go back.



Helena said:


> Hmm..thought gout affected the big toes on your foot..too much uric acid..I would some how get that second opinion. Wish him the best...


It can affect any joint. Statistically the big toe and thumb are the more common first episodes.



mekasmom said:


> Whatever it is, steroids and anti inflammatories would help..


 Not if it's osteomyelitis or septic arthritis, those would worsen it.


----------

